# Updated PIC of our Horses...



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jun 2, 2013)

Sunday, May 26, we took some of our animals to our friend's camp ground for their guests to meet.  The horses did wonderfully, they very much enjoyed the grooming, primping and attention while at the camp.  Here they are:

Luna (left) 14 yrs old and Blue (right) 16 yrs old


----------



## Rachel.And.Yue (Jun 2, 2013)

*snatch*


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jun 2, 2013)

Rachel.And.Yue said:
			
		

> *snatch*


What does that mean?


----------



## alsea1 (Jun 2, 2013)

LOL. I think Rachel wants your lovely horses.

They are real nice looking animals.


----------



## GLENMAR (Jun 4, 2013)

I agree beautiful.


----------



## Livestock lover (Jun 4, 2013)

You have some P-R-E-T-T-Y horses there!


----------



## Rachel.And.Yue (Jun 4, 2013)

alsea1 said:
			
		

> LOL. I think Rachel wants your lovely horses.
> 
> They are real nice looking animals.


Yes that is what I meant by *snatch*  I would love to have such lovely horses here..although they look like they will dwarf my two


----------



## perchie.girl (Jun 5, 2013)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> Sunday, May 26, we took some of our animals to our friend's camp ground for their guests to meet.  The horses did wonderfully, they very much enjoyed the grooming, primping and attention while at the camp.  Here they are:
> 
> Luna (left) 14 yrs old and Blue (right) 16 yrs old
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1520_20130526_horses_pz_1.jpg


Nice Percheron and Belgian..... Goto LOVE them dapples.

deb


----------



## perchie.girl (Jun 5, 2013)

Here is my girl....  Shes Percheron No her tail is not docked.






Picture is about 13 year old.

deb


----------



## Rachel.And.Yue (Jun 7, 2013)

perchie.girl said:
			
		

> Here is my girl....  Shes Percheron No her tail is not docked.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5820_katee_n_tail.jpg
> 
> ...


she is lovely  typical Percheron rear end 

love that her tail is not docked. Hate to see that only because it makes me sad to see them try to bat at the flies...


----------

